# بالبسبور المصرى تقدر تسافر 27 دوله من غير تأشيره !!!



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

أنا تقريبا عارف ان أغلبنا ممكن يكون سأل السؤال ده لنفسه قبل كده :: هو مافيش بلد فى الدنيا دى ممكن أروحا من غير لا تأشيره ولا مشوار لسفارة؟؟؟

أنا عن نفسى سألت السؤال ده قبل كده ودايما كنت أسمع اسم ليبيا أو سوريا ومره واحده بس سمعت اسم هونج كونج ومكنتش مصدق لان البلد دى غنيه جدا ومن اقوى الدول اقتصاديا بس النهارده قعدت أدور ولاقيت لسته الدول اللى بالباسبور بس تقدر تزورها من غير تأشيرة فقلت أعرضها لكم على الأقل من باب العلم بالشئ وهتشوفوا دول أنا عمرى ماسمعت عنها... أتمنى لكم الافاده دا غير أنى طبعا هذكر المصدر فى آخر الموضوع للى عاوز يعرف أكتر...​ 


*تعالوا نشوف...*

أولا بالنسبة لقارة أفريقيا::


1- *غانا* ## *التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 90 يوم من تاريخ الوصول يعنى لو هتزور البلد لمده ماتزيدش عن ثلاثة شهور مش محتاج تطلع تأشيرة.*

*2- غينيا *## *التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 90 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*

*3- ليبيا*

*4- السودان* ## *التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 30 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*

*5- توجو* ## ليها *تأشيره بتخدها فى المطار لمده أقصاها 7 أيام!!!*

*6- أوغندا* ## *ليها تأشيره بتخدها فى المطار عند الوصول.*

*7- زامبيا* ## *ليها تأشيره بتخدها فى المطار عند الوصول.*

*8- زيمبابوي* ## *ليها تأشيره بتخدها فى المطار عند الوصول >> ثلاث شهور كزياره وشهر واحد بيزنس فيزا.*



نيجى بقى الأمريكتين ::


*9- دومينيكا* *(بالإنجليزية: Dominica) هي دولة جزيرية تقع في جزر الأنتيل الكبرى في البحر الكاريبي. وهي ليست جمهورية الدومينيكان التي تقع أيضاً في الكاريبي. ## التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 21 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*
*
10- جرينادا* *(بالإنجليزية: Grenada) هي جزيرة تقع في جنوب شرق البحر الكاريبي. ## التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 14 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*

*11- **هايتى* (بالإنجليزية: Haiti) *إحدي دول البحر الكاريبي. 
التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 90 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*
*12- سانت فنسينت والجرينادنيز* *(بالإنجليزية: Saint Vincent and the Grenadines) هي دولة ذات سيادة مستقلة تقع في الكاريبي.
التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 30 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*

*13- سانت كيتس ونيفيس* *(بالإنجليزية: Saint Kitts and Nevis) إحدي دول البحر الكاريبي.
التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 90 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*



وأما بالنسبه لقارة آسيا::


*14- هونغ كونغ** من أقطاب الصناعة، المال والتجارة في العالم.
التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 90 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*

*15- الأردن *## *التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 30 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*


*16- كوريا الجنوبية* *## التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 30 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*


*17- ماكاو* *## منطقة صغيرة تقع على السواحل الجنوبية للصين، تعتبر ماكاو جذابة للسائحين لوجود العديد من الكازينوهات فيها ولانتشار القمار وكونه قانونيا فيها.
التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 90 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*


*18- جزر مالديف بالمحيط الهندي* *## ليها تأشيره بتخدها فى المطار عند الوصول لمده أقصاها 30 يوم.*


*19- ماليزيا **## التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 90 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*


*20- سوريا *


*21- تيمور الشرقية *## *ليها تأشيره بتخدها فى المطار عند الوصول لمده أقصاها 30 يوم.*


*22- اليمن **## ليها تأشيره بتخدها فى المطار عند الوصول لمده أقصاها 90يوم.*




وبالاضافة الى دول أخرى زى::



*23- ميكرونيسيا* ](بالإنجليزية: Federated States of Micronesia) *وهى جزيره فى المحيط الهادى.
التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 30 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*

*24- نييوي (Niue)* *هي جزيرة مرجانية تابعة لنيوزيلندا.
التأشيرة ليست مطلوبه لمده أقصاها 30 يوم من تاريخ الوصول.*

*25- بالاو* *وهى جزيره فى المحيط الهادى.
ليها تأشيره بتخدها فى المطار عند الوصول لمده أقصاها 30 يوم.*

*26- ساموا* *هي دولة مستقلة تشمل مجموعة من الجزر في جنوب المحيط الهادي.
ليها تأشيره بتخدها فى المطار عند الوصول لمده أقصاها 60 يوم.*

*27- توفالو** وهى جزيره فى المحيط الهادى.
ليها تأشيره بتخدها فى المطار عند الوصول لمده أقصاها 30 يوم.*



المصدر 

ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة

م ل ط و ش​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بالبسبور المصرى تقدر تسافر 27 دوله من غير تأشيره !!!*

*مرسية ياكاجو بس معتقدش ان حد فكر يسافر ولا دولة من دول​*


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بالبسبور المصرى تقدر تسافر 27 دوله من غير تأشيره !!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مرسية ياكاجو بس معتقدش ان حد فكر يسافر ولا دولة من دول​*


 

الاحتياط واجب 

اهو نعمل الى علينا

شكر على مرورك


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بالبسبور المصرى تقدر تسافر 27 دوله من غير تأشيره !!!*

على فكرة يا ريت نطلع السودان يا جماعة من القايمة، لأني سافرت السودان في شهر يناير اللي فات، وكان مطلوب مني تأشيرة وساعتها كنت مستغرب فعلا. طبعا السودان عملت ده بمبدأ المعاملة بالمثل (وهي قاعدة دبلوماسية متعارف عليها فيما يخص موضوع التأشيرات)، لأن مصر برده فرضت على السودانيين تأشيرات. أما سوريا فبرده عن تجربة بتسمح لكل الجنسيات العربية بالدخول لأراضيها بدون تأشيرات. أما ليبيا فبصراحة موقفهم غامض يوم يفتحوا الحدود لكل البشر ويوم تاني يقفلها في وجه كل البشر. 
بس بصراحة يا جماعة مشكلة جواز السفر المصري إن حجمه كبير، يعني كأن الواحد ماشي في المطار شايل علم مصر، لأن الجواز يعتبر هو الأكبر حجما في العالم على حد علمي، لأني هنا شفت جوازات سفر دول كتيرة وكلها تقريبا في نصف حجم جواز السفر المصري وبيكون منظرها شيك وتقدر تشيلها في جيبك بكل سهولة على العكس من الجواز المصري.


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بالبسبور المصرى تقدر تسافر 27 دوله من غير تأشيره !!!*



اسحاق الباحث قال:


> على فكرة يا ريت نطلع السودان يا جماعة من القايمة، لأني سافرت السودان في شهر يناير اللي فات، وكان مطلوب مني تأشيرة وساعتها كنت مستغرب فعلا. طبعا السودان عملت ده بمبدأ المعاملة بالمثل (وهي قاعدة دبلوماسية متعارف عليها فيما يخص موضوع التأشيرات)، لأن مصر برده فرضت على السودانيين تأشيرات. أما سوريا فبرده عن تجربة بتسمح لكل الجنسيات العربية بالدخول لأراضيها بدون تأشيرات. أما ليبيا فبصراحة موقفهم غامض يوم يفتحوا الحدود لكل البشر ويوم تاني يقفلها في وجه كل البشر.
> بس بصراحة يا جماعة مشكلة جواز السفر المصري إن حجمه كبير، يعني كأن الواحد ماشي في المطار شايل علم مصر، لأن الجواز يعتبر هو الأكبر حجما في العالم على حد علمي، لأني هنا شفت جوازات سفر دول كتيرة وكلها تقريبا في نصف حجم جواز السفر المصري وبيكون منظرها شيك وتقدر تشيلها في جيبك بكل سهولة على العكس من الجواز المصري.


 

هنفكر فى موضوع تصغير حجم الباسبور 
والسوادان 
حاضر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على مرورك الجميل والمعلومات القيمه


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بالبسبور المصرى تقدر تسافر 27 دوله من غير تأشيره !!!*

يعني في السودان مثلا مسؤول الأمن واحنا على بوابات مغادرة السودان، فتش كل الناس اللي كانوا معايا وكانوا من جنسيات عربية أخرى، لكن جه عندي وبمجرد ما شاف الجواز في ايدي وقبل ما أقرب من البوابة، قالي: عدي انت يا بن النيل مفيش تفتيش.
يمكن هي دي المرة الوحيدة اللي استفدت فيها شيء من الجواز المصري. 
أما المساوئ فهي مثلا المصريين بطبعهم بيحبوا يشتروا هدايا لكل الجيران والقرايب، وبيكون كل مصري في أي مطار بيبحث عن مصري آخر على نفس الرحلة عشان يحط بعض الكيلوجرامات الزيادة على وزنه المسموح له في الطيارة عنده عشان ما يدفعش الوزن الزيادة، فبيبدأ رحلة البحث من خلال الجواز بدون ما يحتاج حتى يسأل عن الجنسية. وهذا برده جربته والله، وكتير ناس كان يطلبوا مني أشيل معاهم، خصوصا اني كنت شايل شنطة صغيرة، لأني تصادف اني كنت راكب رحلة رايحة على مصر ترانزيت وانا كنت هانزل في الترانزيت يعني مش هكمل على مصر. لكن مفيش حد مصدق، في النهاية اضطريت أخبي جواز السفر واشيله من جيبي.


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بالبسبور المصرى تقدر تسافر 27 دوله من غير تأشيره !!!*



اسحاق الباحث قال:


> يعني في السودان مثلا مسؤول الأمن واحنا على بوابات مغادرة السودان، فتش كل الناس اللي كانوا معايا وكانوا من جنسيات عربية أخرى، لكن جه عندي وبمجرد ما شاف الجواز في ايدي وقبل ما أقرب من البوابة، قالي: عدي انت يا بن النيل مفيش تفتيش.
> يمكن هي دي المرة الوحيدة اللي استفدت فيها شيء من الجواز المصري.
> أما المساوئ فهي مثلا المصريين بطبعهم بيحبوا يشتروا هدايا لكل الجيران والقرايب، وبيكون كل مصري في أي مطار بيبحث عن مصري آخر على نفس الرحلة عشان يحط بعض الكيلوجرامات الزيادة على وزنه المسموح له في الطيارة عنده عشان ما يدفعش الوزن الزيادة، فبيبدأ رحلة البحث من خلال الجواز بدون ما يحتاج حتى يسأل عن الجنسية. وهذا برده جربته والله، وكتير ناس كان يطلبوا مني أشيل معاهم، خصوصا اني كنت شايل شنطة صغيرة، لأني تصادف اني كنت راكب رحلة رايحة على مصر ترانزيت وانا كنت هانزل في الترانزيت يعني مش هكمل على مصر. لكن مفيش حد مصدق، في النهاية اضطريت أخبي جواز السفر واشيله من جيبي.


 
طب كويس طلع ليه فايده اهه

مش اى كلام 

كويس كويس 
احمد ربنا بقى


----------



## alhor (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع 
الرب يباركك
مع تحياتى


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2009)

معلومة كوسة شكرااااااا كاجو


----------



## كوك (25 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على المعلومه_



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

*معلومات جديدة اول مرة اعرفها*
*شكرا ليك*​


----------



## zama (25 مارس 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا كاجو
على المعلومات الجميلة
ودمت بود​


----------

